# Mini Mill



## boatman (Oct 19, 2010)

I got an old mini mill and used it today. This one is both steel and aluminum. I like it. Works well and easy to use. It may be missing something where it clamps the bar, it's just flat steel and no texture or any way to grip. Was there a rubber pad here?



















I just told my wife I want to spend $3000 on chainsaws. She has yet to respond.


----------



## mtngun (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like a previous owner modified that mill. That's not how it comes from the factory. But, if it works, might as well use it.


----------



## boatman (Oct 19, 2010)

this is the model g555. The one the sell now is the g555b.

It looks original to me. I'll look around on the web and see what I can find, or maybe just call Granberg!


----------



## mtngun (Oct 19, 2010)

Perhaps, but Granbergs are normally constructed of stainless steel and aluminum, not carbon steel.


----------



## stipes (Oct 19, 2010)

*Whats odd too..*



mtngun said:


> Perhaps, but Granbergs are normally constructed of stainless steel and aluminum, not carbon steel.



My mini has on the outboard side that you use 2 bolts with a radius on the ends on them to clamp on the bar ..Kinda makes a detent on the bar after use,,but always held good for me....


----------



## stipes (Oct 19, 2010)

*Still a nice setup Boatman....*



boatman said:


> this is the model g555. The one the sell now is the g555b.
> 
> It looks original to me. I'll look around on the web and see what I can find, or maybe just call Granberg!



I always liked mine..You can make alot of cants with out flippin a log around with using the alaskan and a mini. Been savin up for a bigger saw for the alaskan and just use the Jred for the mini..A 2 saw plan just for millin ..Seems like swaping out and setup takes alot of my time than the actually cutting...
I myself think you did good buyin a mini...I enjoy mine and it's messy, going to get chips all over you even if your up wind,,but always a joy to use...


----------



## boatman (Oct 19, 2010)

People at granberg,s are very helpful. It turns out this is a late '70's model mini mill.

They offered to send new attachment bolts to upgrade, free of charge. They will also look and see if they have the guide attachment that used to come with this mill, he said many liked it as it helped with quarter sawing.


----------



## jyoung_usa (Oct 20, 2010)

That's some great customer service.


----------



## splitpost (Oct 20, 2010)

Great service allright ,considering its near 30+years old


----------



## starsailor (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a mini mill just like that off of Ebay 2 years back, same 70's vintage. Mine came with the guide attachment rail and yes it does work great for quarter sawing. I turned a nice big 22" ash log into a beautiful pile of quarter sawn boards in a afternoon using the guide. I quartered the whole log in 4 parts then set the quarters up one at a time on a some supports, I used a smaller log with a v-notch and a big jack stand, with the center (pith) point up and slabbed off a board from alternating sides with running the saw and mill at 45 degrees until almost nothing was left or the log. Got a nice pile of various width quater sawn boards for cabinet building and 4 wedge shaped fence rails. 



boatman said:


> People at granberg,s are very helpful. It turns out this is a late '70's model mini mill.
> 
> They offered to send new attachment bolts to upgrade, free of charge. They will also look and see if they have the guide attachment that used to come with this mill, he said many liked it as it helped with quarter sawing.


----------



## 820wards (Oct 27, 2010)

*Mini Mill Conversions for Quarter Sawing*



starsailor said:


> I bought a mini mill just like that off of Ebay 2 years back, same 70's vintage. Mine came with the guide attachment rail and yes it does work great for quarter sawing. I turned a nice big 22" ash log into a beautiful pile of quarter sawn boards in a afternoon using the guide. I quartered the whole log in 4 parts then set the quarters up one at a time on a some supports, I used a smaller log with a v-notch and a big jack stand, with the center (pith) point up and slabbed off a board from alternating sides with running the saw and mill at 45 degrees until almost nothing was left or the log. Got a nice pile of various width quater sawn boards for cabinet building and 4 wedge shaped fence rails.





I found this like from a guy that shows how to modify your Ganberg mini-mill for quarter sawing lumber. Pretty simple to do.

http://billswoodcreations.com/lumber-mini-mill.html

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Oct 27, 2010)

820wards said:


> I found this like from a guy that shows how to modify your Ganberg mini-mill for quarter sawing lumber. Pretty simple to do.
> 
> http://billswoodcreations.com/lumber-mini-mill.html
> 
> jerry-



Nice mod Jerry, but given he modded so much of it, I wonder if he might as well have made it from scratch?


----------



## 820wards (Oct 28, 2010)

BobL said:


> Nice mod Jerry, but given he modded so much of it, I wonder if he might as well have made it from scratch?




For anyone who doesn't have the equipment or welding skills, this isn't too hard to accomplish. I'm building a mini-mil of sorts myself, but have the equipment to do that. I thought for those people looking for a simple way of quarter sawing, this was a simple alternative. I have to go down to our local metal supplier and pick up some stock for making the the rails needed for keeping the saw/mill straight on each cut. I'll do that next week and take some pictures when it's completed. Going deer hunting this weekend with my brother to my place in the hills. Priorities...

Go SF Giants! 1-0

jerry-


----------

